# Warriors, The Samurai Episode.  This Thrus!



## Omar B (Apr 8, 2009)

Just thought I should let you guys know if you have not already made a note of it.  This week Terry takes us into Samurai culture in his own awesome way.  I gotta say, I've been impressed with this show since it's started, not a single episode has been a clunker and from the looks of the commercial for this week's episode I'm excited.

If you don't get the History Channel find someone who does and buy them some beer so you can hang out late watching the show.

http://www.history.com/minisites/warriors


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the update.  I hope they have a qualified person to help them with it!


----------



## Omar B (Apr 8, 2009)

The commercial was pretty quick but I saw a guy in a black gi (I thought it was going to be a ninja episode) talking to Terry.  Either way man, I've already decided I'm getting the DVD of this show the moment they put it out, it's been impressive so far to say the least.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 8, 2009)

While I was not blown away with the first episode Maya or Aztec I definitely enjoyed the Medieval Knight episode. (or at least the parts that I saw)


----------



## Omar B (Apr 8, 2009)

My favorite so far was the English Knight episode, I'm a big Battle of Agincourt buff so for me it was a huge thrill.  Also, not many documentaries on war are hosted by actual real life warriors, it's usually a stuffy intellectual type who can't seem to connect to the material like Terry does, or is as willing to get in there and get dirty.  When Terry got emotional on the field at Agincourt, I felt it too man.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 10, 2009)

Okay I watched this show last night and it was very entertaining.  Lots and lots of inaccurate info but Terry did have a couple of good people to help demonstrate some of the Japanese systems.  One was the head master of the Niten Ryu and another was a Bujinkan Shihan who demonstrated Jo and Kusurigama techniques.  All in all it was enjoyable to watch!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 10, 2009)

[yt]NH-yZ8g0FnU&feature=channel[/yt]


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 10, 2009)

Actually that's a great gift idea, thanks for the suggestion Omar. I hope it's available before December.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 10, 2009)

I loved it.  Terry as always got emotional a the end.  I like the hand to hand scenes in the show, he moves like a Shotokan guy.


----------

